# This is going to be a big fine



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Officer Cushing received a phone call from a concerned citizen who had observed an individual on the beach at Ft. Pickens carrying an oversized redfish from the beach toward the parking lot. After beaching his vessel on the bayside, he proceeded to the parking lot and observed one of the individuals described to him by the complainant. Upon initial contact, the individual slumped his head and confessed that he had the oversized redfish in his truck. Upon further inspection, the individual had a total of three oversized redfish in a cooler in his truck. Citations were issued for oversized and over-the-bag limit of redfish.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Not one but three? I hope he loses his fishing privileges for life. 

We need more of them getting caught 👌👌


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Glad for them. Makes me want to do a happy dance knowing that he got busted.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Doah!!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonder how much that fine will be. Poked around and found limits and size but not the fines.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Knowing from other people getting fines the base price seems to be $500


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was thinking about that per infraction.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.

Anyone thought of that as a possibility?

Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's judgmental to want everybody to follow the same laws that we have to follow ?
If his family was hungry, why didn't he keep just one fish ? An oversized redfish is a good meal for any family.
Chances are he just wanted to keep everything he caught and hunger had nothing to do with it. If he was hungry and low on cash, why did he pay to go into Fort Pickens ?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

looks like Rec guys ruining the fishing industry


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


 You would honestly turn a blind eye to that? I don't care the situation as its no fair to the law abiding citizens that seem to get taken advantage of the most.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm just saying, there are unforeseen circumstances sometimes. Thats all.

If I was hungry, I might do the same. Wouldn't be no damn redfish though.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

No one knows why he had the oversized reds. He will be the only one that knows.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


the officer is a POS that should mind his own business and the poacher is a victim? Damn, I guess I've had it wrong all my life.:whistling:


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


This is kind of the same mentality of the hood rats that get busted or shot in a burglary and the families say he had to do it to get clothes for school.... Victimization of the criminal is becoming the norm it seems. :cursing:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


That guy is hungry? 

He has enough money for a truck, cooler, fishing rod, reel, bait, A BOAT, etc..... 

Get that BS outta here, my freezer gets a little thinner every time they change the regs because of [email protected]@hats like that guy, rules are rules he ain't spending the time catching bull reds because he's hungry


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joey is an asshole.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Joey is an asshole.


Thats it!!

I'm whipping everybody's ass. Y'all want it individually or all together???


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

well if he was hungry he should have just shot a Bald Eagle. lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

gameaholic said:


> well if he was hungry he should have just shot a Bald Eagle. lol


Kinda stringy. Manatee will feed a large family and goes good on the BGE.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

It will probally get thrown out if the officer doesn't show up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've met that officer several times, pretty laid back guy. But the fisherman was doing a no no


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


If you so broke why spend the extra money to go to Fort Pickens. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Thats it!!
> 
> I'm whipping everybody's ass. Y'all want it individually or all together???


How about starting with Kim! Hahah I know he's on your bucket list ! Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> How about starting with Kim! Hahah I know he's on your bucket list ! Lol


Shhh, Don't say his name. He may show back up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

For what it's worth, Y'all are most likely correct.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

wont shit happen if its his first or second violation. know a guy that got pooped last fall, six undersize, and undersize speck, cost him $150. pissed me clean off.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Joey is an asshole.


:laughing: 
One word for Mr Hungry man. Rice


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

smarty said:


> :laughing:
> One word for mr hungry man. Rice





That's Riceist!!!!!!......................


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bloom said:


> That's Riceist!!!!!!......................


Boom! Or should I say Bloom :laughing:
Nicely done sir


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Kinda stringy. Manatee will feed a large family and goes good on the BGE.


Beautifully marbled meat that the fat melts in your mouth....mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.




Sell the fishing gear....buy some ground beef.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

In reply to JLW

So by that logic if I'm hungry I can go into a grocery store and take food, or into a bank and take money without any repercussions? Laws are put in place for a reason and they're for everyone to follow, you can pick and choose which ones you want to but then suffer the consequences. 

Besides maybe the piece of shit should get his stuff together and work harder, more often, get a better, or second job. If my family was hungry I wouldn't be wasting what little cash I had going to Pickens, or time, when I could be working. 

Now an officer's time, and tax dollars are wasted, as well as three big reds, and you're worried about what he's gonna do to get himself out of the situation he put himself in? Wow you're a special kind of dipshit, but I wouldn't expect anything else from someone with an av of a retarted leftist cartoon. Rape him with fines and give the citizen a medal.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe he can get off like some the commercial guys have in the past. small fine and still keep their catch to sell. Anyone remember?


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Or, maybe the guy was hungry and low on cash. Now, because of some dudley do right piece of shit who couldnt stand the thought of minding his own business, the man is still hungry and now has to resort to something worse to pay his fines and feed his family.
> 
> Anyone thought of that as a possibility?
> 
> Bunch of judgemental pricks we are.


Ah, there it is! Whenever the law is broken someone always pulls the "feed my family" card!. It's cheaper to buy ground beef from the grocery store if you are hungry. Get out of here with the poor guy he is a victim. He broke the law. He should pay for it. 

guess criminals who rob people for money are just trying to feed their family so they should not be charged either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn y'all are mean.

Give the poor guy a break. Just some ole nasty ass redfish...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Damn y'all are mean.
> 
> Give the poor guy a break. Just some ole nasty ass redfish...


Now that you hooked them, what ya going to do? Ha, ha










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Now that you hooked them, what ya going to do? Ha, ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I'll let em go. Little catch and release. Know what I mean...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Too easy for you anyhow, might as well.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

coastie83 said:


> In reply to JLW
> 
> So by that logic if I'm hungry I can go into a grocery store and take food, or into a bank and take money without any repercussions? Laws are put in place for a reason and they're for everyone to follow, you can pick and choose which ones you want to but then suffer the consequences.
> 
> ...



How is an officer's time wasted by doing his job? Now the red fish you are right. They are just going to throw away anyway.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They caught a man in Wewa he had over 600 shellcracker. I'd of hated to be him.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

The point is, the som bitch broke the law. He should be punished.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Even the FWC admits the redfish stock is thriving and healthy, yet they reduced the limit from 2 to 1 nonetheless. The vast majority of fisherman abide by the rules for the good of the fishery, but when it becomes so obvious the established rules are arbitrary, and unfair...well these things understandably are more likely to happen.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> They caught a man in Wewa he had over 600 shellcracker. I'd of hated to be him.


That almost sounds like a Johnny Cash song. 
No wait, it was "I shot a man in Reno....."


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

It's all about the money. Nothing else.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> They caught a man in Wewa he had over 600 shellcracker. I'd of hated to be him.


I'm sure he was going to sell them or at least have help once he got home with the fish. However, could you imagine having to clean 600 shellcrackers after a long day fishing?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I believe he was netting them.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I bet the guy wishes Hillary was fishing with him, then he would have only gotten a warning and a good lecture. :whistling:


----------

